# in-ear vs normal earphone



## mohityadavx (Feb 22, 2011)

I own these earphones:-
sennheiser cx180 In-ear (costed 1500)
Philips SHH4520 In-Ear (costed 1100)

Normal Earphone:-
sennheiser mx760(costed 2100)
nokia earphone (Came with N95)
nokia earphone(Came with 2600c)
nokia earphone(Came with N70)
Motorola earphone(Came with Motorola V3i) 

I have used all of these on N95 and my  PMP PHILIPS SA52XX (Except the motorola one it doesn't fit it has micro usb connector)From my personal experience i say in-ear earphone are not only cheaper but also better in terms of sound quality.

What do you have to say!!!!!


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: inear vs normal earphone*

agree with you. I never used earbud since I started using IEMs. totally worth the price.


----------



## skippednote (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: inear vs normal earphone*

IEM's are hands down the better choice. Noise Isolation make the difference, but for me the normal earphones keep falling every second


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: inear vs normal earphone*

arent these in-ear are harmful in comparison to normal earphone as they are put deeply into an ear canal?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: inear vs normal earphone*



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> arent these in-ear are harmful in comparison to normal earphone as they are put deeply into an ear canal?



nah. not at all as long as you keep the volume low (which applies to any headgear)


----------



## Sarath (Apr 24, 2011)

i have been using both on my pc. in ear ones do seem to cause more harm as they beam sound directly into the canal. But that is only when used at high volume which is when they can do more damage than normal phones. I say this because most of us have a tendency to keep increasing the volume.

However in ear ones provide passive noise isolation and thus require a lower volume for the same perception that would require a higher volume in normal phones. So when used wisely they are actually safer.

Also for the sound quality in ear ones are much better. Using sennheiser CX 180.


----------



## Krow (Apr 27, 2011)

IEMs all the way.  Best for distraction free listening.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 30, 2011)

I got Sony ED12LP and it have superb sound quality

Its between inear and normal headphones
*sp.sony-asia.com/media/109/54152


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 30, 2011)

^^ great designing...

its price?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 30, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ^^ great designing...
> 
> its price?



I paid Rs.750 for it...is bass effect is great and it dont fall off from the ear easily


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 30, 2011)

> it dont fall off from the ear easily



this is the best part then seriously.. otherwise falling off is very irritating thing..  
and rs 750 is not a bad price..


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 30, 2011)

Actually I dont like the inear feeling coz it create a vacuum sort of

This one have no problem...try these if u ever get a chance


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 30, 2011)

12Lp is bass bosters . For more balanced sound 12Lp for 500 and 50Lp for 1k are better choices .

Depends on what you want really !


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 30, 2011)

yup I bought it due to bass reflex...but sound is nice and after using this I am feeling that my desktop speakers are really useless


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 30, 2011)

sujoyp.. would you recommend your in-ear phone? Do u somewhere find anything missing?

is it worth 750?


----------

